
Electric taxi startup Téo Taxi closes shop, fires 460 drivers - telotortium
https://montrealgazette.com/news/local-news/teo-taxi-fires-400-drivers-future-of-the-company-to-be-revealed-tuesday
======
heinrichf
They had in particular a fleet of 42 Teslas S and X, in addition to Kia Souls
and Nissan Leafs. They published a postmortem (in French) here:
[https://s3.amazonaws.com/production-
teomtl/memoire/memoire-p...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/production-
teomtl/memoire/memoire-public-taxelco-janvier-2019.pdf)

------
mattkrause
They never really had enough cars in the road. Whenever I looked, the wait
times were 20-30 minutes, which was much worse than Uber (~5 min). I don’t
think I ever even used the entire free credit.

Plus, Montreal has excellent public transit, fairly terrible traffic/roads,
and-despite the weather-is often quite walkable.

